# Need an A/C Guy for my House!



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys my A/C froze up on me today.I was out of town for a week and I left the unit off. When I came home last night it was like 87 degrees inside my house! I turned the unit on and set it on 72. This morning when I woke up it was still 83. I looked at the unit outside and it was iced up, as was the A frame looking deal inside on the air handler. Please recommend a repair company- I need to have this thing fixed tomorrow because I have company coming. Also, anyone know what might be wrong with it? Iknow they can freeze up if they are low on freon...

Thanks!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a post with some names and numbers Mike http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic164378-3-1.aspx


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Perdido Heating and Air my neighbor swears by them (not at them) And they are in your neck of the woods.......


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

When a unit freezes up it is either 1 of 2 things. The inside filter is dirty causing not enough air movement across the A coil or it is low on freon. Last Saturday my insideblower stopped working and I called Andrews Air on Gulf Beach Highway. The Serviceman was prompt and did an excellent job getting me back up and running considering it was a Saturday and Faye was on the way.


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Mike, I told you about a month ago, I thought your a/c wasn't working right:banghead, So it finally bit the dust.I knew something was wrong, you always use tohave damice on your windows.oke


----------

